

Place as Filter - inmygarage
http://messageparty.tumblr.com/post/4238805089/place-as-filter

======
nlwhittemore
I like feeling smart about the places I know about, and I think it actually
could be really interesting to put the tips/insights/thoughts inspired by/etc
type of information you have about a place at the front of a service. Excited
for this to come to SF!

------
kdivvela
I can't wait for this to come to Boston. Eventually I'll probably use this to
find good meals and secret items off the menu at restaurants.

